# 11000rpm VW engine



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

i don't know if anyone has seen how a Champ Car Engine is made 
but it's like a 2.2l v8 with big pistons a short crank and long rods 
and rev to 14000 rpm .... with 40 psi of turbo boost and a head design 
of 5 valves in a cone shape just like the new 20v 1.8t.... if i where to build
a Bad ASS turbo VW engine i would go with that same theory ...
maybe a ABA Block and Rods with a PG crank and a AEB Head 
and of course custom pistons. 
Bore 83.5
Stroke 86.4
Rods 159mm
20v Head that would be a Rev Happy M&fer 
What do you think????


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (REPOMAN)*

I would say make me one too!!!


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (GTI RB)*

sounds bad ass and i thought about it before too but the only thing i dont like about this is how they have tons of hp but absolutely no tq. id say only do it if its a drag car... drivin it on the street would be a -----... revin to 5k to get it movin from a stop.... try it out though i may be wrong


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (REPOMAN)*

good in theory but thats still an undersquare motor. you really want your stroke to be less than the bore for what your looking to do. this is why honda's rev so well. most of them have identical bore and stroke. you would need to get your hands on a custom crank or have one made. this would also drastically decrease your displacement. why not just build the motor to accentuate the features that make it a VW, torque, with its longer stroke and smaller bore vw motors make plenty of it, especially with boost. reving as high as you want to is great and all, and you can get very close with a properly built motor using stock bore and stroke. but to go much higher than 10k rpm is going to cost mega bucks with possibly little payoff. im sure there are people who will speak up and tell me im wrong or site examples of a buddies car, whatever. if you want to talk about a highrevving 4cyl VW talk to patrick schmidt
he drives this, and i hear the shift point is 10k rpm










_Modified by gti1497 at 3:15 PM 10-8-2003_


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (REPOMAN)*

Use a 1.6 crank?


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (angusmf)*


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (CorradoAbaTurbo)*


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

Formula Atlantic [email protected] [email protected] 
Cylinder Firing Order: 1-3-4-2 
Engine Bore: 81mm (3.189") 
Engine Stroke: 77mm (3.031") 
Oil Viscosity: 40 or 50 weight, depending on air temperature 
Fuel Octane Rating: 108 prefered 
Operating Oil Temperature: 200º-230º F, above 230º there is power loss 
Operating Water Temperaure: 180º-200º F 
Oil Pump Operating Pressure: 80-90 lbs 
Spark Plug: Champion C55C or C57C 
Compression Ratio: 12.7:1 maximum 
Intake Camshaft Timing: 102º Lobe Center 
Exhaust Camshaft Timing: 102º Lobe Center 
Intake Valve Lash (cold): .012" 
Exhaust valve Lash (cold): .013" 
Ignition Timing: 28º BTDC @ 2,000rpm 
Clearances' 
Valve Lifter to Bore: .0005" - .0028" 
Camshaft Journal: .0014" - .0028" 
Piston Ring Gap (#1): .016" - .018" 
(#2): .015" - .017" 
Piston to Cylinder Wall: .0045" - 0050" 
Wrist Pin Diameter: 19mm (.7480") 
Wrist Pin: .0006" - .0015" 
Main Bearing: .0020" - .0028" 
Thrust Bearing: .003: - .006" 
Con Rod Large End Diameter: 1.7726" - 1.7716" 
Con Rod Bearing: .0025" - .0030" 
Con Rod Side: .008" - .012" 
Crankshaft Nose Diameter: .9842" - .9834" 
Crankshaft Main Journal Diameter: 1.8897" - 1.8892" 
Crankshaft Con Rod Journal Diameter: 1.6525" - 1.6520" 
Pilot Bushing ID: .678" - .676" 
Input Shaft Diameter: .669" - .668" 
Cylinder Head Flatness: Within .001" 
Valve Spring Height (installed): 1.425" - 1.398" 
Valve spring Pressure (installed): 50 psi @ installed height 
Final Combustion Chamber Volume: 33.9 cc minimum per cylinder, including Cylinder Head Gasket. 
Bolt Torque Specs 
Crankshaft Front Pulley: 60ft/lbs 
Camshaft Pulley: 35 ft/lbs 
Idler Pulley: 27 ft/lbs 
Crankshaft Main Bearing: 47 ft/lbs 
Cylinder Head: 43 ft/lbs 
Flywheel: 85 ft/lbs 
Connecting Rod: 45 ft/lbs 
http://www.ae92gts.com/images/4a-gefa_1.jpg [IMG]This is the newest version of the F/A 4A-GE motor that's used in the 1999 Toyota Formula Atlantic Series. Notice the individual throttle bodies and oil scavenger/pump.
[IMG][http://www.ae92gts.com/images/4a-gefa_2.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://www.ae92gts.com/images/4a-gefa_3.jpg


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (CorradoAbaTurbo)*
















Pics of the 11,000 rpm Toyota 4age 16v head


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (CorradoAbaTurbo)*


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

now thats what im talking about








the perfect combustion chamber design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a diesel crank or g60 crank is short but not 77mm short


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (gti1497)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti1497* »_he drives this, and i hear the shift point is 10k rpm









_Modified by gti1497 at 3:15 PM 10-8-2003_


9k is where the cuts are set. The issue is not getting a 2.1L 16v or a 1.8L 20v to spin up in the bottem end. Its the head and valve float that becomes and issue. Patrick is running matched 276 hydro cams and the lifters just cannot handle the high reving all the time. So solution is to go solid lifter over the winter and then 9k will be reliable.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (jamesb)*

A MOTEC exhaust system will always help







damn fast and the furious ... i remember reading in eurotuner about 3 or 4 months ago .. a motor that they build that had a square bore to stroke ratio and made some ungodly hp and really high rpm .. damn i wish was in nashville


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (jamesb)*

i would consider a Rotory valve design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the sky is the limit with thats, but untill that happens us 
Lowly 8v guy just Port the Piss out of solid lifter heads for
that extra 3krpm range. 
he is a pic with a 272 cam



























_Modified by REPOMAN at 6:02 PM 10-9-2003_


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

The father of one of my brothers friends (that was easy) runs a hill climp VW Polo.
It runs a 1300 cc crossflow with solid lifters and revs to 11,500 rpms, sounds like a standard Polo to 8,500


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_ 
a diesel crank or g60 crank is short but not 77mm short
The 1.6 diesel, and all 1.8s are big journal (needed for 144 or 159 mm rods) and 86.4 stroke. 1.6 is 80mm but small journal (136mm rods only). the late euro 1.6 (1595cc) used a large journal 77.4mm stroke crank. How about 85 X 77.4 with 144 rods (no need for 159 but you could) in a 1.8T block(or ABA if 159 rods) with the 20V head.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 11000rpm VW engine (vwpat)*

makes a lot of seanse. though after working all that out in my head I think I blew a fuse.


----------

